# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Gjej mbiemrin

## erla07

Po shkruaj emrin e nje artisti-e dhe anetari qe vjen pas te gjeje mbiemrin dhe te vendose nje emer tjeter.Loje te mbare!


Aleksander.....

----------


## stern

> Po shkruaj emrin e nje artisti-e dhe anetari qe vjen pas te gjeje mbiemrin dhe te vendose nje emer tjeter.Loje te mbare!
> 
> 
> Aleksander.....


*
Gjoka




Kadri..................*

----------


## erla07

> *
> Gjoka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kadri..................*


 Roshi


Margarita............

----------


## uj me gaz

xhepa

sejfulla

----------


## erla07

> xhepa
> 
> sejfulla


Myftari


Ciljeta....

----------


## arjan03

Xhilaga




Besa...............

----------


## stern

> Xhilaga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besa...............


*Imami




Ardit....................*

----------


## Izadora

gjebrea-----


alban

----------


## arjan03

> gjebrea-----
> 
> 
> alban



Skenderaj

Jonida

----------


## Albela

*maliqi


Anita*

----------


## arjan03

> *maliqi
> 
> 
> Anita*


Bitri

Piro

----------


## Station

*Mani

Sali........?*

----------


## arjan03

Brari............


Ema

----------


## Station

*Qazimi, Ndoja.


Pirro.......?*

----------


## arjan03

Cako..........


Inva

----------


## Station

*Mula



Pirro...........?*

----------


## arjan03

Malaveci......



Rikard

----------


## Station

*Ljarja


Roza...........?*

----------


## arjan03

Anagnosti


Sherif......?

----------


## Station

*Merdani


Kujtim.............?*

----------

